# That Wondrous Score



## RonPrice (Aug 23, 2005)

Poets, as few others, must live close to the world that primitive men are in: the world, in its nakedness-birth, love, death, the sheer fact of being alive. -Under Discussion: On the Poetry of Galway Kennell, The Wages of Dying, editor, Howard Nelson, University of Michigan Press, Ann Arbor, 1987, p. 170.


There’s a beauty and form here, 
an order, harmony and direction, 
as if a great conductor begeming, 
brightening the notes to a pace, 
a precision, an incision, a sweetness, 
a lushness, arranging a dance like 
the infinitude of immensity with the stars 
as they shine from their vast emperean.

As Toscanini was bringing his wondrous
virtuosity and grand music to the masses
in 1937,1 another music was crossing the
world, bringing heavenly outpourings and
radiant effulgences to the hearts, resuscitating,
making flowers of divine mysteries grow
luxuriantly and illuminating the world.

As Fritz Reiner, the great stick technician, 
was enthralling the lovers of music in Chicago
in 1953,2 the Kingdom of God on Earth 
was making its entry and I was learning 
to become a heavenly farmer, to scatter 
pure seeds and to conduct my own life 
with the aid of a great musical Score 
written by that wondrous Composer.

1In 1937 the international teaching plan was launched and classical music was brought to the mass of citizens over radio on a regular basis in the USA.
2In 1953 Fritz Reiner took over the Chicago symphony orchestra. The temple in Chicago was completed that year and, the Guardian informed us, the Kingdom of God on Earth began.

Ron Price
3 November 1996


----------

